

A Technophobe Adopts the iPad 2 - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46669/introducing-technophobe-ipad-2-5-things-i-found

======
pavlov
_"This thing means I don't have to carry a phone anymore." An iPad 2 with
Skype is a far less expensive way to stay in touch than an international cell
phone._

This is interesting because Skype, effectively the global VoIP standard, is
now owned by Microsoft.

In light of what happened with Office and Mac in the '90s, Apple is probably
doing their best to avoid a situation where a Microsoft product becomes
perceived as a crucial part of their platform's value proposition... IOW,
Apple certainly doesn't want people to actively think of iPad + Skype as a
killer combo because they don't control the other half.

But what can they do? FaceTime has no chance of catching up with Skype in
global adoption. And considering the iPhone/Android squabbles, it's unlikely
that Apple would turn to Google for help against Skype. Hmm.

~~~
ujal
I wouldn't be so sure about FaceTime having no chance. Skype has enough weak
spots to begin with.

~~~
pavlov
At least in Europe, Skype is the only recognized brand in VoIP. Even my
grandfather knows what it means to call someone on Skype.

How will FaceTime catch up? Should Apple offer a Windows version, like they
did with iTunes and Safari?

~~~
hboon
Probably starts after (or when) Lion is available.

~~~
kenjackson
Lion is a niche product. Anything Apple wants to do to make an impact starts
after/when iOS, not Lion.

------
bane
_The App Store Polices Make Total Sense Now: I've had- and still have- my
issues with Apple's strict submission guidelines. But I now understand exactly
why they succeed- and why they provide an objectively superior experience for
many users than the App Market ever can.

Mitchell's first question to me involved apps. He wanted to know which ones
were safe to download- was there anything he needed to watch out for. If
Mitchell had purchased an Android tablet I'd have had a laundry list of
warnings for him. But there isn't much to worry about on the App Store. I told
him to scan the user comments if he didn't recognize a developer, but that
apps for the iPad were pretty risk-free._

I almost stopped reading here because I found it so strange. Does the central
point: "I told him to scan the user comments if he didn't recognize a
developer, but that apps for the iPad were pretty risk-free." not hold for
Android devices as well? Scan the comments, pick apps with high ratings?

It's like finding a restaurant in a new city. Walk around, find one that looks
popular.

~~~
joezydeco
_"Does the central point ... not hold for Android devices as well?"_

Depends how quickly bad apps get pulled down from the Android Marketplace:

[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41867328/ns/technology_and_scien...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41867328/ns/technology_and_science-
security/t/malware-infects-more-android-apps/)

------
MaxGabriel
I was really surprised that he struggled to activate the iPad because I just
assumed people would have/understand iTunes. Definitely was one of those
moments where you remember how important it is for a developer to watch their
users.

~~~
yonran
The first couple hours were a poor experience for me too. iTunes on my dad's
Mac Mini said it was the latest version but it turns out it was just the
_last_ version for PowerPC, and it can't activate iPads. Then I poked around
with libimobiledevice on my laptop, but I couldn't find the right commands to
recognize the device. Finally someone with a newer Mac came home and it was
smooth sailing after that. The activation process definitely could be
improved.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
It is silly you can't activate and work completely OTA. I will be annoyed if
Apple makes me pay MobileMe prices to break the tether when thru finally get
their cloud act together.

------
illumin8
Some pretty good observations in this article, especially about the app store.
Most mortals, when asked what type of computer they should buy, don't respond
"buy some parts from NewEgg, build your own, and put Ubuntu on it." So, I tend
to question why fellow geeks, when asked what tablet or smartphone to buy,
would recommend anything other than Apple.

Recommending a mere mortal purchase any of the Android tablet options is about
the same as telling them to buy a bunch of parts from NewEgg and build their
own computer. Maybe this will improve in the next year as software becomes
available for Android. I certainly hope so. 5,000 Android developers just got
Samsung 10" Galaxy tabs at Google IO so my guess is new apps will be here in
3, 2, 1...

~~~
watty
That analogy is terrible. I know a few non-technical people who own and
operate an Android phone with no problems. You could hand one of these "mere
mortals" an Android phone and an iPhone and they couldn't tell the difference.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
But the Android tablets are still very much in early-adopter state. It's not a
matter of where the platform will be next year, but where it is _today_.

